# WLAN-Adapter für externe Festplatte



## HerzogIgzorn (16. Juli 2015)

*WLAN-Adapter für externe Festplatte*

Es geht darum, dass ich zwei externe Festplatten habe, die ich gerne in mein WLAN-Netzwerk integrieren würde. Ich möchte sie aber nicht direkt an meinen Router anschließen, da sie neben meinem PC stehen bleiben sollen, damit ich sie bei Bedarf schnell dort anschließen kann.
Heißt: Sie sollen an Ort und Stelle bleiben, aber ich möchte übers WLAN Zugriff darauf bekommen. Ist das generell überhaupt möglich? Gibt es Adapter oder Geräte, die das ermöglichen können? Und wenn die Festplatten dann im WLAN sind, kann ich dann auch mit meinem Smart TV darauf zugreifen oder geht das nur über PCs?

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## HanFred (16. Juli 2015)

Sowas gibt es wohl, ich habe allerdings null Erfahrung damit und brauche auch kein NAS, weil bei mir alles in einem Raum steht.
Treffen diese Geräte ungefähr das, was du geplant hast? Pros und Kontras dieser Lösung werden auch gleich aufgelistet, die sollte man sich unbedingt ansehen. 
Ein "richtiges" NAS, welches per Kabel am WLAN-Router (bzw. -AP) hängt, wäre evtl. die bessere Lösung.


----------



## HerzogIgzorn (16. Juli 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort 
Konnte mir den Artikel jetzt noch nicht durchlesen, werde ich später machen!

Als NAS käme dan ja wohl auch folgendes in Frage, oder?

http://www.amazon.de/Cloud-Persönlicher-Cloud-Speicher-Zoll-weiß/dp/B00FOKN7FG/ref=cm_cd_ql_qh_dp_i

Mein Problem dabei ist, dass das nicht per USB oder sonst wie an den PC angeschlossen werden kann, oder? Da müsste dann tatsächlich jeder Transfer über's Netzwerk laufen. Oder gibt es solche Geräte auch mit der Möglichkeit per Kabel an den PC angeschlossen zu werden?

Ansonsten habe ich noch folgenden Adapter gefunden:

http://www.amazon.de/Toshiba-Wirele...39472&sr=1-1&keywords=stor.e+wireless+adapter

Kannst du dazu was sagen? Gibt es den vielleicht auch von anderen Herstellern/in anderen Ausführungen? Habe in der Hinsicht bisher nichts anderes gefunden.

Edit:
Habe eben auch noch folgendes gefunden:

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00JE5GFFG?psc=1&tag=digidip-21&ascsubtag=06000i119n0a

Klingt für mich auch nicht verkehrt. Oder hat das Ding irgendeinen Haken oder irgendeine fehlende Funktion - irgendwas, das ich übersehe?


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juli 2015)

Warum müssen die Platten denn nah am PC sein, das versteh ich jetzt nicht ^^ Wenn die im Netzwerk mit drin sind, weil die direkt beim Router angeschlossen sind, hast du die doch eh am PC verfügbar - wozu willst Du die dann noch an den PC anschließen?

Oder geht es um den Speed? Musst du die denn SO oft an den PC dranmachen, dass es ein Riesenakt wäre, die Platten dafür dann vom Router wegzunehmen und an den PC anzuschließen? 


Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre, dass du Dir einen Switch oder Router kaufst, der sich in das Heimnetzwerk einloggt, und da schließt du die Platten mit dran. Und den Switch/Router stellst du wiederum nahe an deinen PC, so dass du bei Bedarf sehr schnell die Platten da ab. und an den PC an-stecken kannst.  Hast du denn bis zum PC ein LAN-Kabel, oder ist auch der PC bereits nur per WLAN im Netzwerk ?


PS: das letzte Teil könnte den Haken haben, dass es vlt nur sehr langsam ist, oder ab einer bestimmten Laufwerkgröße scheitert.


----------



## HerzogIgzorn (16. Juli 2015)

Ja, es geht in erster Linie um den Speed 
Ich stelle mir das schon ne Ecke langsamer vor, wenn ich ne Datei über's Netzwerk vom PC auf die externe Platte schiebe, als wenn ich das "normal" über USB mache. Oder irre ich mich da einfach und der Geschwindigkeits-Unterschied ist gar nicht so groß? Und hat überhaupt jeder "handelsübliche" Router USB-Steckplätze?

Laut Beschreibung kann das letzte Teil mit Festplatten bis 2 TB umgehen, das würde mir auch locker reichen.

Die WD My Cloud wäre dann ja vermutlich eine ähnliche Lösung wie eine normale externe Festplatte an den Router anzuschließen, oder?


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juli 2015)

Also, ein 300er-WLAN würde im guten Falle ähnlich schnell wie USB2.0 sein, aber an 3.0 käme es nicht ran. 

Die my Cloud ist halt ne externe Platte für USB, die zusätzlich auch nen Netzwerkanschluss hat. Die könntest du also am PC oder im Netzwerk nutzen, wie du es grad brauchst.


----------



## HerzogIgzorn (16. Juli 2015)

Genauso schnell wie USB 2.0 würde mir ja reichen. Was heißt denn genau “ein 300-er WLAN“?
Wo ist denn der Unterschied der My Cloud zu einer normalen externen Platte? Nur, dass sie einen LAN-Anschluss hat? Kann man sie denn per USB überhaupt an einen PC anschließen?


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juli 2015)

Also, es gibt Router, die haben halt 300 "mbps" als WLAN-Speed oder auch mehr - dazu müsstest du dann nachsehen, was Dein Router kann, und auch das WLAN-Gerät, was dann die Platte ins WLAN bringt, müsste diesen Standard unterstützen.

Und zur my Cloud: die HAT auch USB3.0, und das macht an sich nur dann Sinn, wenn du sie AUCH direkt am PC per USB anschließen kannst. Und zusätzlich hat sie halt noch LAN und ist auch in der Lage, gewisse Zusatzfunktionen zur Verfügung zu stellen, so dass sie mehr als "nur" ein reiner Datenspeicher ist. zB dass du auch wenn du nicht zu Hause bist auf die Platte zugreifen kannst (dazu musst du dann halt ein paar Einstellungen treffen, damit das geht), oder sie hat wohl auch eine eigene Backupfunktion, um automatisch von PCs im Netzwerk ein Backup zu machen, wenn man will. 

Wenn du einfach nur ne Platte willst, die am und im Netzwerk ist, ohne dass die mehr kann als "Daten bereithalten", dann geht sicher auch eine andere externe HDD mit LAN-Anschluss. 

Hättest du denn jetzt auch LAN für die Platte verfügbar, oder muss es WLAN sein? Denn WLAN hat die my cloud ja wiederum nicht.


----------



## HerzogIgzorn (17. Juli 2015)

Danke für die Erklärung 
Ja, ich hätte auch LAN verfügbar, es muss nicht zwingend WLAN sein.

Ich habe mir jetzt auch mal die eine oder andere Rezension zur My Cloud durchgelesen. Besonders die folgende hat mich positiv gestimmt, da es bei mir auch vor allem um einen Samsung Smart TV geht:



> Haupteinsatzbereich meiner My Cloud ist das Streamen von HD-Videos vom  Keller (Standort des NAS) zum Samsung Smart TV im Erdgeschoss und zu  diversen anderen Clients wie Tablets und Smartphones im ganzen Haus.  Eins vorweg: Dieser Anwendungsfall funktioniert mit der My Cloud  tadellos.
> 
> Meine Infrastruktur ist ein wenig verwegen und die Signale gehen weite Wege, doch das Streamen läuft perfekt:
> 
> ...


Die hier erwähnten Geschwindigkeiten würden mir ja locker reichen, mehr brauche ich nicht. Würdest du mir in dem Fall dann zu diesem Gerät raten (dann wäre es natürlich auch völlig irrelevant, wo es platziert werden würde)? Via USB kann man ja sogar noch eine externe Platte direkt anschließen. Sollte man die My Cloud denn eigentlich direkt an den Router anschließen oder so einen Ethernet-Switch zwischenschalten?

Es könnte sich (aufgrund eines Umzugs) bald auch noch ein weiteres Problem ergeben, wollte dafür jetzt aber nicht extra ein neues Thema eröffnen. Mein PC ist nicht WLAN-fähig, im neuen Heim wird es aber aller Voraussicht nach nicht möglich oder sehr umständlich sein, den PC via LAN-Kabel mit dem Router zu verbinden. Taugen WLAN-Sticks für den PC in dem Fall etwas? Oder was wäre die wohl beste Lösung?


----------



## HanFred (17. Juli 2015)

WLAN-Stick? Klar, ich würde mich einfach zuerst informieren, welche Sticks mit dem Router harmonieren. Abhängig davon, wo der Router steht, kann es manchmal auch die bessere Lösung sein, ein Loch in die Wand zu bohren und Ethernetkabel zu verlegen.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juli 2015)

Du kannst mit WLAN-Stick natürlich auch ganz gut arbeiten, aber Kabel ist immer ein Vorteil, vor allem bei Onlinegames. und wenn der Router, den du nutzt, keine der schnellen WLAN-Standards hat, dann wäre WLAN auch RELATIV langsam, wobei sich das dann eher auf den Netzwerk-Datenaustausch bezieht. Für Internet wiederum ist auch ein rel. langsames WLAN schnell genug, z.B. der alte 54mbit-Standard wäre schnell genug, um das das schnelle VDSL50 gut zu nutzen.


----------



## HerzogIgzorn (18. Juli 2015)

Danke für die Arbeit Antworten 
Sollte man die My Cloud denn direkt an den Router anschließen oder ein Gerät zwischenschalten oder hängt das auch vom Router ab?

Gibt es eigentlich auch andere Platten, mit dieser LAN-Funktion, die vielleicht günstiger sind?

Also ein WLAN-Stick würde grundsätzlich reichen? Naja, eigentlich gehe ich schon davon aus, dass der Router die schnelleren Standards nutzen kann, da ich aufgrund des Umzugs einen neuen Vertrag abschließen werde und da doch dann wohl kein Uralt-Ding bekomme, oder? 

Gibt es nicht auch Geräte, die WLAN-fähig sind und die man per WLAN zwischen Router und PC setzen könnte, um den PC dann per Kabel zu verbinden?


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juli 2015)

Die mycloud ist quasi ein kleiner Mini-PC, d.h. die kommt einfach direkt an den Router per LAN-Kabel. 

Und wg. des Sticks: der Stick UND der Router sollten halt einen schnellen WLAN-Standard haben, damit es schnell genug klappt. Das sollte man dann halt lieber mal checken.


Die Geräte, die Du meinst, gibt es - aber da gibt es kleine Unterschied. Man könnte einen Repeater nehmen, der empfängt WLAN und gibt das dann weiter, und manche Repeater haben auch nen LAN-Anschluss. Oder man nimmt einfach einen billigen WLAN-Router, der sich ins WLAN einloggt und über seine LAN-Anschlüsse dann an den PC weitergibt. 

Aber beides macht an sich keinen Sinn, außer das WLAN-Netz ist da, wo der PC steht, zu schwach. Denn mit dem Repeater halbierst du den WLAN-Speed, und es kommt durch das Umwandeln LAN => WLAN und dann wieder WLAN => LAN ne kleine Verzögerung dazu. D.h. entweder mach es komplett per Kabel oder per WLAN-Stick am PC, wenn das WLAN bis zum Raum mit dem PC reicht.


----------



## HerzogIgzorn (19. Juli 2015)

Vielen Dank für für die ausführliche Antwort 

Gibt's denn noch andere externe Festplatten, die ähnlich wie die My Cloud, aber vielleicht etwas günstiger sind?

Edit: Und wie finde ich am schnellsten raus, was mein Router für einen WLAN-Standard hat? Gleiche Frage für den WLAN-Stick: wie kann ich vor dem Kauf am schnellsten herausfinden, welchen Standard der Stick hat?


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juli 2015)

Bei Neukauf steht das dabei, und beim Router musst du halt mal googlen ^^  oder im Konfig.Menü nachsehen. 

Und billiger mind 2TB plus LAN + USB3.0 find ich nix, im Gegenteil: die nächste derartige HDD kostet dann schon 150€.


----------



## HerzogIgzorn (19. Juli 2015)

Ok, ich habe mir jetzt mal rein aus Interesse die Router von 1&1 angesehen:

https://dsl.1und1.de/homeserver-ein...10b&ac=OM.MI.MI263K21823T7073a#homeserverplus

Auf der Seite ist ja ein Vergleich der beiden möglichen Geräte. Sind die dort aufgeführten denn schnelle WLAN-Standards?

Außerdem gibt es dort ja auch extra einen WLAN-Stick, um eben Geräte WLAN-fähig zu machen:

http://var.uicdn.net/pdfs/PDB_1und1_WLAN_Stick.pdf

Wäre der auch schnell genug?

Dann habe ich noch einen WLAN-Repeater und ein Powerline-Set gefunden, die statt des Sticks anscheinend auch in Frage kämen. Allerdings sehe ich da kaum Unterschiede, ist der einzig gravierende, dass der Repeater das WLAN-Signal eben weitergeben kann?

http://var.uicdn.net/pdfs/PDB_1und1_WLAN_Repeater_1750.pdf
http://var.uicdn.net/pdfs/PDB_1und1_Powerline_Set.pdf


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juli 2015)

Repeater machen wie gesagt nur Sinn, wenn das WLAN nicht weit genug reicht. Du halbierst damit den Speed nämlich... 

zu den Routern: der mit ac-Standard wäre der bessere, auch weil der Stick das auch unterstützt. Der andere hat nur n, und der wiederum unterstützt dabei nur 150mbit, obwohl n an sich schneller sein könnte. 150mbit wären aber für DSL100.000 schnell genug, aber beim kopieren im Netzwerk sind das halt keine 20MB/s. Da musst du wissen, ob Dir das reicht. USB2.0 schafft idr so 20-25MB/s bei externen Festplatten und Sticks.


----------



## HerzogIgzorn (19. Juli 2015)

Und wie ist das mit dem Powerline-Set? Wird der Speed da auch verringert so wie beim Repeater? Oder wäre ohnehin der Stick die bessere Variante?

Wie wäre die Geschwindigkeit im Netzwerk denn über so ein Powerline-Set?


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juli 2015)

Bei dem Powerline kann man das nicht genau sagen, das kann von Wohnung zu Wohnung mal sehr gut, mal sehr mies funktionieren. Das muss man einfach testen. Wenn es gut klappt, könnte es besser als WLAN sein.


----------



## HerzogIgzorn (20. Juli 2015)

Ok, dann werd ich das wohl ausprobieren müssen!

Nur eine Frage noch: Habe gerade mal nach LAN-Kabeln geschaut, da steht jetzt auch immer 10/100/1000 Mbit/s bei. Haben alle Kabel diese Standards oder kann es sein, dass ein altes Kabel vielleicht nicht fähig ist, 1000 Mbit/s zu übertragen?


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juli 2015)

Das steht nur dabei, damit man weiß, dass die für alle Standards taugen. Die passenden Kabel sollten aber Cat 6 sein, idR heißen die dann Patchkabel. Es gibt nämlich  auch vereinzeln besondere Kabel zur direkten Verbindung zweier PCs oder auch nur für die Verbindung vom Router zB zu einem Splitter. So was dann nicht nehmen.

Es KANN passieren, dass ein sehr altes Kabel vlt nicht gut genug ist. Aber da kann man einfach mal testen.


----------



## HerzogIgzorn (14. Oktober 2015)

Um nochmal kurz darauf zurückzukommen:
Wenn ich eine externe Festplatte ohne An-/Aus-Schalter an meine Fritzbox anschließe, ist die dann quasi immer an? Oder wie funktioniert das? Bei einem PC geht Sie ja offensichtlich aus, wenn auch der PC herunterfährt - das macht aber die Fritzbox ja nicht.

Edit: Benötigt die Festplatte in dem Fall eine externe Stromversorgung? Und ist es richtig, dass die Übertragungsraten sehr langsam sind? Und spielt es eine große Rolle, ob die Fritzbox einen USB 2- oder 3-Anschluss hat, an dem die Festplatte hängt? Macht das einen deutlichen Geschwindigkeitsunterschied bei der Übertragung der Daten auf die oder von der Platte im Netzwerk?


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2015)

HerzogIgzorn schrieb:


> Um nochmal kurz darauf zurückzukommen:
> Wenn ich eine externe Festplatte ohne An-/Aus-Schalter an meine Fritzbox anschließe, ist die dann quasi immer an? Oder wie funktioniert das? Bei einem PC geht Sie ja offensichtlich aus, wenn auch der PC herunterfährt - das macht aber die Fritzbox ja nicht.


 das hängt von der Platte ab. Es gibt externe HDDs, die selber abschalten, wenn sie für einige Zeit keinen Zugriff wahrnehmen. Also, die schalten aber dann nicht GANZ ab, aber in Standby, so dass der Strombedarf an sich nicht mehr relevant ist.



> Edit: Benötigt die Festplatte in dem Fall eine externe Stromversorgung? Und ist es richtig, dass die Übertragungsraten sehr langsam sind? Und spielt es eine große Rolle, ob die Fritzbox einen USB 2- oder 3-Anschluss hat, an dem die Festplatte hängt? Macht das einen deutlichen Geschwindigkeitsunterschied bei der Übertragung der Daten auf die oder von der Platte im Netzwerk?


  3,5-Zoll-Platten brauchen immer eine eigene Stromversorgung, 2,5-Zoll-Modelle nicht, aber die laufen in Einzelfällen nur dann, wenn man zwei USB-Ports benutzt (da sind oft Kabel mit 2 USB-Steckern dabei, der zweite holt dann Zusatzstrom aus dem 2. Port). Und USB2.0 vs. 3.0 ist ein großer Unterschied. bei 2.0 hast du um die 25-30 MB/s maximal, bei 3.0 idR mind 70-80MB/s, aber mehr als ca 120-130MB/s wiederum nicht, weil das eine Festplatte im Durchschnitt nicht schneller sind - selbst wenn du sie in einem PC direkt einbaust  

Allerdings hängt es auch vom Einzelfall ab: es gibt externe Gehäuse, die 3.0 "haben", aber da beim Speed trotzdem nur zB 50MB/s schaffen, oder auch die Fritzbox KÖNNTE einen 3.0er haben, der zwar 3.0 "ist", aber nicht mehr 50MB/s schafft. 

Und welchen Speed du dann im Netzwerk hast, kann man sowieso nicht genau vorhersagen. Bei gbit-Übertragung, also gbit-LAN, hast du theoretisch bis zu 125MB/s maximal. Da ist dann die Frage, ob du an der Fritzbox auch gbit-Anschlüsse hast und ob die Geräte, die die Daten empfangen sollen, auch so angeschlossen sind. Wenn sie nur mit 100mbit kommunizieren, sind es halt auch nur 12,5MB/s, und dann wäre es völlig egal ob Du bei der Festplatte USB 2.0 oder 3.0 benutzt.

Da es bei Dir ja auch um WLAN geht: da hängt es davon ab, welche WLAN-Art du am Router und am Empfänger nutzen kannst. Wenn beide das moderne Draft-N mit 600mbit unterstützen, dann hast du halt theoretisch um die 70MB/s verfügbar. Wird nur Draft-N mit 150 oder 300 genutzt, hast du entsprechend weniger. Und hast du gar nur das alte 50mbit, dann ist es sogar weniger als 100mbit-LAN, also nur um die 6MB/s. Welchen Speed du hast müsstest du an sich bei den WLAN-Eigenschaften zB am PC sehen können.


Ich hab mal die Daten bei den 1&1-Geräten angeschaut: durch den Standard ac kann der Stick bis zu 433mbit nutzen, der Router würde mehr schaffen. 433mbit wären also MAXIMAL ca 4,33 Mal 100mbit, also 4,33 Mal 12,5MB/s, das wären maximal 50MB/s. Da würde USB3.0 wiederum durchaus Sinn machen, aber den vollen Speed kannst du damit auf keinen Fall per WLAN nutzen. Natürlich reicht das aber locker zB für HD-Filme usw., und auch wenn du jetzt mal hier, mal da einige Songs oder nen Film kopierst, wird das nicht ewig dauern. Wenn du aber Gigabyte-Weise Daten verschiebst, dann wäre es viel sinnvoller, die HDD vom Router abzustecken und direkt zB am PC anzuschließen, wenn der USB3.0 hat.


----------



## HerzogIgzorn (14. Oktober 2015)

Oh Gott, da gibt es ja einiges zu beachten 

Es ist ja so: Ich möchte bald (werde umziehen) über das Heimnetzwerk ein Speichermedium (voraussichtlich 2 oder 3 TB) haben, auf das ich von allen Endgeräten Zugriff habe. Dafür suche ich die beste Preis-Leistungs-Lösung. Bei einer Fritzbox ist es leider so, dass man für ein Modell mit USB 3.0 Anschluss 7 € im Monat zahlen muss, d.h. auf Dauer ist das ganz schön teuer (die anderen Funktionen und Vorteile, die diese Fritzbox hat, würde ich weder brauchen noch nutzen). Daher die Frage nach dem Unterschied zwischen USB 2.0 und 3.0.

Aber für das Geld gibt es für mein "Problem" ja vielleicht sogar andere, preiswertere Alternativen - ich will ja (in meinen Augen) gar nichts besonderes haben, sondern nur ein Speichermedium, auf das alle im Netzwerk befindlichen Endgeräte zugreifen können. Gibt es da bessere Alternativen als die Fetplatten-Fritzbox-Kombination?


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2015)

So oder so geben halt die Fritzbox und die WLAN-Sticks/Karten der Empfangsgeräte das Maximum vor. Wie groß sind denn die Daten, auf die du jeweils und auch oft zugreifen willst? Wenn es keine Riesendaten sind, dann kannst du ruhig auch einfach nen USB2.0-Anschluss nutzen

Aber trotzdem würde ich eine 3.0-Platte holen, denn die kosten ja an sich nicht wirklich mehr als eine mit 2.0, d.h. welche HDD du nun nimmst, sollte an sich eh keine Frage mehr sein      es kann ggf nur sein, dass - wenn die Fritzbox nur 2.0 hat - es besser wäre, ein NAS oder eine Festplatte mit LAN zu suchen, und zwar dann gbit-LAN. ABER vlt ist das dann so teuer, dass man sich auch gleich lieber nen neuen Router holt, der 3.0 hat. 

Was hast du aktuell nochmal für ne Fritzbox?


----------



## HerzogIgzorn (14. Oktober 2015)

BIn gerade nicht zu Hause und mir daher nicht sicher, schaue dann später nach!
Die Daten werden wohl eine maximale Größe von ~ 2-3 GB haben, ab welcher Größe fängt denn eine "Riesendatei" an? 
Naja, wie gesagt: Die Fritzbox mit USB 3.0 würde 7 € im Monat kosten, das wären in 2 Jahren ja auch schon 168 €. Mit einem USB2.0-Anschluss wären es auch noch 5 €/Monat. Hier ganz unten findet man einen Vergleich beider Versionen:

HomeServer kinderleicht einrichten | HomeServer+ für Ihre ISDN Geräte - 1&1

Wie teuer wäre denn ein NAS oder eine Festplatte mit LAN, die in etwa das gleiche könnte wie die Fritzbox-Platten-Lösung?


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2015)

HerzogIgzorn schrieb:


> BIn gerade nicht zu Hause und mir daher nicht sicher, schaue dann später nach!
> Die Daten werden wohl eine maximale Größe von ~ 2-3 GB haben, ab welcher Größe fängt denn eine "Riesendatei" an?


 mit USB2.0 dauert das dann halt ne Weile. bei 25MB/s (USB2.0) braucht 1GB ca. 1000/25 = 40 Sekunden, 3GB wären also 120 Sekunden, 2 Minuten. Wenn das okay ist, dann musst du nicht unbedingt nur wegen 3.0 einen neuen Router holen. Per WLAN 50Mbit wäre es aber deutlich länger: 50Mbit würde ca 1/4 von USB2.0 entsprechen, d.h. dann brauchen 3GB schon 8 Minuten. Bei 300mbit (N-Standard) wiederum kannst du den 2.0-Speed voll nutzen, dann bleibt es bei 2 Minuten. 

Willst du denn in jedem Falle einen Router von 1&1 nehmen? Und willst du denn jetzt per WLAN oder vlt doch per LAN auf die Festplatte zugreifen, wenn die am Router hängt? Es wäre halt auch nicht unwichtig, welchen WLAN-Standard die Geräte haben, die auf die PLatte zugreifen wollen. 

Zahlst du für den Router mit 3.0 denn 7€ MEHR oder sind es nur 2€ mehr zu den 5€/Monat für den anderen Router? Bei dem anderen, günstigeren Router könntest du ein NAS oder ne Netzwerk-HDD mit gbit anschließen, dann hast du bis zu 125MB/s, da muss ich mal schauen, was so was kostet.


Du könntest halt auch den Router selber kaufen und wärst unabhängig von Monatszahlungen, und er gehört dann auch Dir - der hier wäre wohl so ähnlich wie der 3.0-Router von 1&1 AVM FRITZ!Box 3490 (20002680) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  der hat auch schnelle WLAN-Standards und 4x gbit-LAN-Ports, kann auch VDSL. ABER der hat keinen Telefonanschluss, d.h. falls die 1&1-Box auch zum Festnetztelefonieren gedacht ist, wird das doch nix. Da müsste dann nämlich diese Fritzbox her AVM FRITZ!Box 7490 (20002584) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



*edit* das ist das billigste mit gbit-LAN, was ich finde http://geizhals.de/zyxel-nsa310s-nsa310s-eu0101f-a1051497.html?hloc=at&hloc=de  da kommt dann noch eine Festplatte rein, zB 1000GB ca 45€, 2000GB ca. 70€. Das NAS kommt per LAN an den Router, und wenn du den gbit-Anschluss verwendest, hast du auch deutlich mehr Speed als wenn du eine externe HDD an nur 2.0 vom Router steckst


----------



## HerzogIgzorn (14. Oktober 2015)

Also 2 Minuten wären für mich absolut kein Problem!
Naja, so wie es aussieht, werde ich mein Internet über 1&1 laufen lassen, da wird es denke ich das einfachste sein, einen Router von denen zu nehmen. Man zahlt nur 2 € mehr, also 7 € statt 5 €. Es gibt natürlich auch die Möglichkeit, gar nichts draufzahlen zu müssen (also weder 5 € noch 7 € ), dann erhält man einen ganz abgespeckten Router. Aber wenn man sich den Router so wie von dir vorgeschlagen selbst kauft, braucht man den von 1&1 ja ohnehin nicht. Wäre vielleicht die beste Variante.

Ich werde wohl vornehmlich per WLAN zugreifen (außer mit meinem nicht WLAN-fähigen PC müsste ich noch schauen, ob ich das mit einem WLAN-Stick mache oder mit einer LAN-Lösung), per LAN müsste man die einzelnen Endgeräte ja ebenfalls per Kabel an den Router anschließen, oder? Wo lässt sich denn nachschauen, welchen WLAN-Standard die Geräte haben (geht dann in erster Linie wohl um einen Samsung Smart TV und das Galaxy Tab S)? Dann kann ich das später auch mal nachschauen.

Edit: Hab den Fernseher mal gegooglet, offenbar hat der folgende Standard: 802.11a/b/g/n.

Und beim Tab S bin ich auf folgendes gestoßen: 802.11a/b/g/n/ac 2,4 + 5 GHz, VHT80 MIMO.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2015)

HerzogIgzorn schrieb:


> Also 2 Minuten wären für mich absolut kein Problem!
> Naja, so wie es aussieht, werde ich mein Internet über 1&1 laufen lassen, da wird es denke ich das einfachste sein, einen Router von denen zu nehmen. Man zahlt nur 2 € mehr, also 7 € statt 5 €. Es gibt natürlich auch die Möglichkeit, gar nichts draufzahlen zu müssen (also weder 5 € noch 7 € ), dann erhält man einen ganz abgespeckten Router. Aber wenn man sich den Router so wie von dir vorgeschlagen selbst kauft, braucht man den von 1&1 ja ohnehin nicht. Wäre vielleicht die beste Variante.


 da hast du dann aber halt wie gesagt ein Problem, wenn du auch Festnetztelefonie nutzen willst, dann musst du da den teureren Router nehmen, oder einen günstigeren inkl. Telefonie, der aber kein 3.0, sondern nur 2.0 beim USB hat. 




> Ich werde wohl vornehmlich per WLAN zugreifen (außer mit meinem nicht WLAN-fähigen PC müsste ich noch schauen, ob ich das mit einem WLAN-Stick mache oder mit einer LAN-Lösung), per LAN müsste man die einzelnen Endgeräte ja ebenfalls per Kabel an den Router anschließen, oder? Wo lässt sich denn nachschauen, welchen WLAN-Standard die Geräte haben (geht dann in erster Linie wohl um einen Samsung Smart TV und das Galaxy Tab S)? Dann kann ich das später auch mal nachschauen.


 beim TV musst du beim Hersteller bei den genauen techn. Daten nachsehen, und beim Tab hängt es vlt. vom GENAUEN Modell ab - das hier zB Samsung GALAXY Tab S 10.5 T800N Tablet WiFi 16 GB Android 4.4 dazzling white  hätte auch die schnellen Standards

*edit* der Fernseher wäre dann halt evlt nicht schnell genug für USB3.0, aber ich nehme mal an, dass du ja nicht Daten zum TV "kopierst", sondern per TV nur abspielst, und dann ist es an sich völlig egal, ob er nun 10 oder 100 MB/s schafft.


----------



## HerzogIgzorn (14. Oktober 2015)

Ja, richtig, vom Fernseher möchte ich keine Daten hin- und hersenden, sondern nur darauf zugreifen. Beim Tablet ist es eigentlich genauso. Daten schicken würde ich nur vom PC zur Fritzbox.

Habe eben mal nachgesehen, wir haben hier eine Fritzbox 7270.

*edit* Diese hier müsste unsere sein: http://www.amazon.de/Fritz-WLAN-727...&qid=1444844398&sr=8-4&keywords=fritzbox+7270
Ist anscheinend schon ein etwas älteres Modell, was von Haus aus nicht so schnell ist, oder?

Ich habe das daher eben mal ausprobiert, Mediaserver-Einrichtung war kein Problem. Wie ich festgestellt habe ist sogar ein 1TB-Onlinespeicher von 1&1 vorhanden 
Ich habe dann einen USB-Stick an den 2.0-Anschluss der Fritzbox gesteckt und versucht, Daten zu übertragen, sowohl zum Onlinespeicher, als auch auf den Stick. Die Übertragungsraten waren, naja, mau. Zum Onlinespeicher um die 1,00 MB/s und auf den Stick knapp 1,50 MB/s. Entsprechend lange würde das dann auch dauern.

Habe jetzt gerade auch erst deinen editierten Vorschlag aus dem vorletzten Beitrag gesehen. Verstehe ich das richtig, dass man in dieses "Gerät" von Geizhals noch eine Festplatte einbauen und es dann via LAN-Kabel an die Fritzbox anschließen muss?

*edit* Hab auch gerade mal kurz mit den 1&1-Leuten telefoniert: Nach 24 Monaten gehört einem die Fritzbox, für die man monatlich zahlen muss. Und offenbar handelt es sich bei der Variante für 7 € pro Monat um genau das Modell, das du heute schon für 184,99 € gefunden hast. Jedenfalls geht das aus dem Datenblatt hervor:

http://var.uicdn.net/pdfs/Datenblatt_1und1_HomeServer+.pdf

Heißt also, die Box wäre dort effektiv für 168 € zu haben, die "schlankere" Version ( http://var.uicdn.net/pdfs/Datenblatt_1und1_HomeServer.pdf ) für 120 €. Würden sich diese 48 € mehr denn lohnen?


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2015)

Also, die 7270 ist jetzt nicht sooo alt, ca 2012 oder so. Aber "zum Onlinespeicher", das kannst du nicht als Maßstab nehmen, denn da lädst du ja Daten per Internet hoch, und beim Hochladen hat man idR viel viel viel weniger Speed als für den Download. Und selbst bei DSL50k hast du ja nur ca 6MB/s Download, beim Upload wären 1MB/s dann sogar schon erstaunlich viel    WENN du es testen willst, dann zb vom PC aus mal auf den Stick zugreifen, wie schnell du da Daten runterkopieren kannst.

Wegen des neuen Routers: also, die Fritzbox wäre halt schon einer der besten Router, die man für Privatgebrauch bekommen kann, und wenn es Dir nicht zu teuer ist, lohnt es sich durchaus, FALLS es mit dem alten Router nicht zufriedenstellend geht. Wenn du also sowieso nen neuen brauchst, DANN würde ich die 2€ mehr pro Monat für den besseren für durchaus lohnenswert halten.


----------



## HerzogIgzorn (14. Oktober 2015)

Ok, also wäre es vermutlich am einfachsten, wenn ich einfach die Variante für 7 € im Monat nehme und dann eine externe Festplatte dazukaufe, die aktuelle Fritzbox werde ich nämlich unter keinen Umständen behalten können 
Nur mal kurz als Beispiel, damit ich mir das vorstellen kann: Angenommen die Platte ist über USB 3.0 an die 7€-Variante angeschlossen und ich möchte eine 3GB-Datei von meinem PC über WLAN auf die Platte kopieren. Wie schnell ginge das dann im Optimalfall?
Oder wäre es dennoch sinnvoller, dieses Gerät zu nehmen ZyXEL NSA310S, 1x Gb LAN (NSA310S-EU0101F) ?

Noch zwei kleine Sachen zur externen Festplatte: Ist vor dem Kauf ersichtlich, ob die Platte diesen Standby-Modus hat? Und ist es überhaupt möglich, eine Platte ohne eigene Stromversorgung an die Fritzbox anzuschließen? Also reicht der Strom, den sie dann über die Box bekommt?


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2015)

HerzogIgzorn schrieb:


> Ok, also wäre es vermutlich am einfachsten, wenn ich einfach die Variante für 7 € im Monat nehme und dann eine externe Festplatte dazukaufe, die aktuelle Fritzbox werde ich nämlich unter keinen Umständen behalten können
> Nur mal kurz als Beispiel, damit ich mir das vorstellen kann: Angenommen die Platte ist über USB 3.0 an die 7€-Variante angeschlossen und ich möchte eine 3GB-Datei von meinem PC über WLAN auf die Platte kopieren. Wie schnell ginge das dann im Optimalfall?
> Oder wäre es dennoch sinnvoller, dieses Gerät zu nehmen ZyXEL NSA310S, 1x Gb LAN (NSA310S-EU0101F) ?
> 
> Noch zwei kleine Sachen zur externen Festplatte: Ist vor dem Kauf ersichtlich, ob die Platte diesen Standby-Modus hat? Und ist es überhaupt möglich, eine Platte ohne eigene Stromversorgung an die Fritzbox anzuschließen? Also reicht der Strom, den sie dann über die Box bekommt?


  im OPTIMALFALL, also USB3.0 bringt 100% Speed und Router sowie PC-WLAN-Stick schaffen vollen Speed beim ac-Standard, dann ging das theoretisch mit um die 100MB/s, also 3GB in 30 Sekunden. Da wäre das Nas dann auch nicht schneller. Was ich nicht weiß ist nur, OB der Anschluss an der Fritzbox den vollen Speed nutzen kann. 

Zur Platte wie gesagt: 2,5 Zoll-Platten gehen idR ohne Zusatzstrom, 3,5er NUR mit eigenem Netzteil.


----------



## HerzogIgzorn (15. Oktober 2015)

Ok, vielen Dank schon mal bis hierhin. Du hast mir sehr geholfen 

Ich habe jetzt eben folgende Platte gefunden:

Toshiba Canvio 2TB Basics externe Festplatte 2,5 Zoll: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Ich kann mich leider nur anhand der Rezensionen orientieren, da ich mich zu wenig auskenne. Aber was würdest du von der Platte halten? Oder gibt es andere Modelle, die vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis her vielleicht besser sind?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Oktober 2015)

Die macht nen guten Eindruck, wird wohl so um die 80MB/s erreichen. Das ist für ne 2,5er per USB3.0 ganz gut, ich weiß nicht, ob es nennenswert schneller ginge wenn du eine teurere nimmst - die Toshiba ist wohl grad die günstigste mit 2000GB auf dem Markt.


----------



## HerzogIgzorn (15. Oktober 2015)

Dann werde ich mir die glaube ich mal bestellen. Oder sind etwa nennenswerte Preissenkungen in den nächsten Wochen/Monaten zu erwarten (abgesehen von etwaigen außerordentlichen Aktionen)? Wobei es erstmal wahrscheinlich auch nicht günstiger als diese ~ 76 € werden wird, oder?

*edit* Noch ne kleine Verständnisfrage: Was macht es für einen Unterschied, ob man die Platte mit FAT32 oder NTFS formatiert und welche Variante sollte man folglich wählen?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Oktober 2015)

HerzogIgzorn schrieb:


> Dann werde ich mir die glaube ich mal bestellen. Oder sind etwa nennenswerte Preissenkungen in den nächsten Wochen/Monaten zu erwarten (abgesehen von etwaigen außerordentlichen Aktionen)? Wobei es erstmal wahrscheinlich auch nicht günstiger als diese ~ 76 € werden wird, oder?


 kann man schwer sagen, es kann immer mal sein, dass irgendein Angebot für zB nur 70€ kommt, vor allem bei Saturn&co vor Weihnachten, aber kann auch sein, dass es die nächsten 12 Monate immer mind 75€ sind 



> *edit* Noch ne kleine Verständnisfrage: Was macht es für einen Unterschied, ob man die Platte mit FAT32 oder NTFS formatiert und welche Variante sollte man folglich wählen?


 FAT32 ist für jedes Betriebssystem usw. geeignet, NTFS an sich für Windows. Bei letzterem KANN es sein, dass zB der Fernseher die Platte dann nicht nutzen kann, oder vielleicht sogar die Fritzbox noch nicht mal die Platteninhalte richtig erkennt. Fat32 hat wiederum den Nachteil, dass eine einzelne Datei ich glaub maximal 4Gb groß sein darf, d.h WENN du einen Film "in einem Stück" als Datei hast, der zB 7GB hat, kannst du den da nicht speichern. 

Am besten mal mit NTSF ausprobieren, ob alle Geräte, die auf die Platte zugreifen sollen, dies auch tun können, und wenn ja, dann lass es halt so. Wenn nein, dann musst du hat Fat32 nehmen


----------



## HerzogIgzorn (21. Oktober 2015)

Habe die Platte am Wochenende erhalten und alles eingerichtet. Unter anderem habe ich die Fritzbox samt Festplatte auf meinem PC als Netzlaufwerk eingebunden und musste dafür einen Loginnamen sowie ein Passwort einstellen, das ich nun nach jedem Start des PCs eingeben muss, wenn ich auf die Platte zugreifen möchte. Ich hatte das erstmal provisorisch gewählt, würde das nun aber gerne ändern. Wie genau ist das zu machen? Alle Lösungswege, die ich über Google finde, sind leider nicht hilfreich.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2015)

HerzogIgzorn schrieb:


> Habe die Platte am Wochenende erhalten und alles eingerichtet. Unter anderem habe ich die Fritzbox samt Festplatte auf meinem PC als Netzlaufwerk eingebunden und musste dafür einen Loginnamen sowie ein Passwort einstellen, das ich nun nach jedem Start des PCs eingeben muss, wenn ich auf die Platte zugreifen möchte. Ich hatte das erstmal provisorisch gewählt, würde das nun aber gerne ändern. Wie genau ist das zu machen? Alle Lösungswege, die ich über Google finde, sind leider nicht hilfreich.


 Eventuell ist das auf der Festplatte voreingestellt? Dann würde es helfen, die Platte komplett neu zu formatieren - oder ist das von der Fritzbox "vorgeschlagen" worden? Dann nochmal neu einrichten. Was ist denn, wenn du die Platte per USB am PC anschließt? Wird da auch was verlangt?


----------



## HerzogIgzorn (21. Oktober 2015)

Ursprünglich voreingestellt war es nicht, jedenfalls nicht als ich die Platte das erste mal an den PC angeschlossen habe.

Als ich dann über "Computer" --> "Netzlaufwerk verbinden" den fritz.nas-Ordner ausgewählt habe, wurde ich nach Login und Passwort gefragt. Da konnte ich beides dann offenbar frei wählen und muss es nun jedes Mal bzw. nach jedem Neustart neu eingeben. Ist das so nicht änderbar? Habe auch schon in den Fritzbox-Einstellungen geguckt, bin aber nicht fündig geworden. Wie genau funktioniert denn "neu einrichten"? Wie kann ich das Netzlaufwerk wieder entfernen und wird es dann, wenn ich es neu anlegen will, nicht wieder erkannt und benötigt die gleichen Daten?


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2015)

HerzogIgzorn schrieb:


> Ursprünglich voreingestellt war es nicht, jedenfalls nicht als ich die Platte das erste mal an den PC angeschlossen habe.
> 
> Als ich dann über "Computer" --> "Netzlaufwerk verbinden" den fritz.nas-Ordner ausgewählt habe, wurde ich nach Login und Passwort gefragt. Da konnte ich beides dann offenbar frei wählen und muss es nun jedes Mal bzw. nach jedem Neustart neu eingeben. Ist das so nicht änderbar? Habe auch schon in den Fritzbox-Einstellungen geguckt, bin aber nicht fündig geworden. Wie genau funktioniert denn "neu einrichten"? Wie kann ich das Netzlaufwerk wieder entfernen und wird es dann, wenn ich es neu anlegen will, nicht wieder erkannt und benötigt die gleichen Daten?


 okay, das ist dann wohl so, dass die Fritzbox die Platte als "NAS" verwaltet - das ist also eine Art LogIn in die Fritzbox, damit du deren Netzwerk-Inhalte nutzen darfst. Da musst du mal bei AVM für Deine Fritzbox die ausführliche Anleitung runterladen, da kann ich Dir nicht sagen, wie genau das dann geht. Vlt im Menü Sicherheit der Fritzbox oder so. Es gibt aber da keinen Haken, dass der PC sich das Passwort merken soll?


----------



## HerzogIgzorn (21. Oktober 2015)

Alles klar, danke 
Doch, den Haken gibt es. Der "gilt" aber immer nur für die aktuelle Session, also sobald ich den PC herunterfahre, muss ich die Daten beim nächsten Mal wieder eingeben.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2015)

Dann weiß ich da nix, da musst du dich mal mit der FB beschäftigen.


----------

